# b13 RoLL CaLL!!!



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

hey, i was just curious how many there is in this forum. post ur pix... 








it is an SE-R [no se-r fogs tho]


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

heres my b13


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

se_nismo said:


> heres my b13



Wow! very nice ... best b13 i've seen so far :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^thats the hottest b13 i think i've ever seen 

Love how clean n simple you kept it, and at the same time, have done alot to it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

here is a pic of my car when it was 3 days old.....its the one in the back









the one up front is se_nismo's


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah it looks clean , when it was maroon/red and now. is that the oem spoiler molded


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

what body kit is that?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

cruisnhard said:


> what body kit is that?


fairly sure its the stillen but it could be the erebuni


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> fairly sure its the stillen but it could be the erebuni



it is the xenon kit


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

My beautiful B13!


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

these are some really nice b13's. Mine looks nowhere near everyone else's. I did just get it though. Pics up soon.


----------



## wolf22m (Nov 21, 2002)

My B13


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

you're all going to laugh at mine when i get some pics up. i havn't had time to go out and get some photos, but i will...i want some suggestions on improving the looks.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

mines ugly too but its all good . lets see em


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Mine needs a sporty spoiler and screams for a drop. What kind of performance spoiler do you think I should get ?




























My poor lil' GA16DE runs really sharp after 112k miles... runs ten times better than when I bought this car in '94 =)


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

just got grille this weekend. installed right-away, my friend happen to hav his cam with him and took a pic , its dirty and kinda bad and yes thats a dent in my hood and no its not shut all the way.  you like?


----------



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

pic of my lil b13 outside the airport. hopefully going to turbo soon


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Mine needs a sporty spoiler and screams for a drop. What kind of performance spoiler do you think I should get ?


a stock spoilder :thumbup: 

what kind of wheels are those? im looking to replace mine and i kinda like those. do they come in any other colors?

and no, i still havn't gotten pics of my senta (no R, it fell off)...maybe this weekend ill wash it and take it to the forest preserve.


----------



## b13magoo (Jan 16, 2005)

Heres a few of my beater. A year ago this car was on its way to the junkyard. Its taking me a long tome to get it back to stock.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

*HOLLA*





















this is my baby!


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

damn i love the b14 wheels on our b13s. cant ever find any deals for them.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

StevenLK said:


> damn i love the b14 wheels on our b13s. cant ever find any deals for them.


i saw some nice wheels on a b14, they were the factory wheels, not the se-l but they were really nice.


----------



## b13magoo (Jan 16, 2005)

*a update*









Heres a update of what i started with..it was a mes but the car has alot of sentimental value to me.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

heres a pic of my pride and joy. features include: bad front main seal, option factory muffler delete, painted front bumper cool: ), antitheft doors (no matter how you close the doors,they powerless lock lock themselves), AND keyless entry (bad hinges = i can get in whenever i want with or with out a key most of the time)

















sometimes the clutch grabs early


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i will hopefully be the proud owner of this nearly pristine 91 se-r with JDM motor swap. 75k on the clock, I/H/E, new paint. (minus the sunny grill :thumbup: )


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

this is the only one i could upload so far.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i will hopefully be the proud owner of this nearly pristine 91 se-r with JDM motor swap. 75k on the clock, I/H/E, new paint. (minus the sunny grill :thumbup: )



u dont like the grille?!? lol sell it to mee i can use another one  haha damn the interior is clean! the paint job is nice too. frum what i see


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Pete, when ever your ready. Ill run you at Etown yourB13 VS my B13, for that clean B13 :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Pete, when ever your ready. Ill run you at Etown yourB13 VS my B13, for that clean B13 :thumbup:


ill run you TOMORROW, and if i lose i get teh DET


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

just to show off a bit









yeah i know it's dirty but it rained what can i do!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

StevenLK said:


> u dont like the grille?!? lol sell it to mee i can use another one  haha damn the interior is clean! the paint job is nice too. frum what i see


the guy selling me the car has 2. one white and this porsche red se-r. right now he is installing a turbo in his white b13 and then he's selling me this one and looking for a g20 for a daily commuter. but that sunnt grill is his baby and thats 100% understandable :thumbup: im going to get E36 bmw lights and retro fit some HID projectors in :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> the guy selling me the car has 2. one white and this porsche red se-r. right now he is installing a turbo in his white b13 and then he's selling me this one and looking for a g20 for a daily commuter. but that sunnt grill is his baby and thats 100% understandable :thumbup: im going to get E36 bmw lights and retro fit some HID projectors in :thumbup:


Like what he done,
http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=1711


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yay i finally took some pictures. unfortunatly, walgreens doesn't know how to print a picture in frame. i dont know what they do but they can't seem to print the whole negative. this was after a reprint, and its still bad. i dont feel like uploading the back.









pretty much stock except for the lame 14" wheels, a crack in the windsheild and some rust under the grill, no emblem...other than that it's pretty clean, and *ungodly white*. yes it really does look that white, its scary.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd take off the grill and paint it in gloss white... Sweetuh ride! It looks clean :thumbup:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Here's my b13 with 15 inch shoes. Its cold in chicago but i still washed it.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Twiz said:


> I'd take off the grill and paint it in gloss white... Sweetuh ride! It looks clean :thumbup:


it WAS gloss white just like the rest of the car and i painted it in a satin black. the eye can only take so much abuse. lol. i think it looks much better with the black grill, gives it a more agressive look.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tavel said:


> it WAS gloss white just like the rest of the car and i painted it in a satin black. the eye can only take so much abuse. lol. i think it looks much better with the black grill, gives it a more agressive look.


im a big fan of the black, and the wheels! i like um. simple and clean.


Nismo1997 said:


> Like what he done,
> http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=1711


you cant plug your own damn sale here lol.
question, say i have a N/A sr20de......i buy a cheap det like you have. instead of swaping the entire engine and going through that head ache (if the engine you have in the car is good why swap?) can you simply take all the turbo bits off the det and place them on the de? then you have a $1k turbo kit that was made with OEM fit and finish......not like a crappy ebay turbo.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I've seen chrome front grills for 91-92 B13s. They're around $24. I think that'd look cool too... (with chrome wheels lol)


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Twiz said:


> I've seen chrome front grills for 91-92 B13s. They're around $24. I think that'd look cool too... (with chrome wheels lol)


chrome grilles for a b13? i think you mean b14, and chrome sucks no matter what


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Pete1.6, hit me up on aim Ill let you know..On Monday or so I will have some pictures of my B13, And the following some dyno # and possible track time soon :thumbup:


----------



## thrashin (Dec 12, 2004)

heres my old B13. sold it a year ago, but i just bought another one to play with. ill have pics of that project soon


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

Even though I am not driving it anymore here it is.... :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> ill run you TOMORROW, and if i lose i get teh DET


Alright Ill run you. Ill give u a 5 car head start n the brake


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Alright Ill run you. Ill give u a 5 car head start n the brake


aww come on!!! now your making it easy for me!!!



j/k...j/k in the first post too. but you knew that :thumbup:


----------



## 92_SER (Apr 3, 2005)

StevenLK said:


> just got grille this weekend. installed right-away, my friend happen to hav his cam with him and took a pic , its dirty and kinda bad and yes thats a dent in my hood and no its not shut all the way.  you like?


are those smoked headlights?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> aww come on!!! now your making it easy for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> j/k...j/k in the first post too. but you knew that :thumbup:


You gotta see the new car :fluffy:


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

hey dude just curious do you still have the turbo se-r?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

fstb13ser said:


> hey dude just curious do you still have the turbo se-r?


Yes, now I have a total of 4 cars and they need to be gone!


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

PM ME FOR THAT PLZ CAUSE I REALLY WANT IT AND NEED IT CAUSE MY ENGINE BLEW UP AGAIN!!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fstb13ser said:


> PM ME FOR THAT PLZ CAUSE I REALLY WANT IT AND NEED IT CAUSE MY ENGINE BLEW UP AGAIN!!! :thumbdwn:



wanna sell them se-l wheels to save money for a new one?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> wanna sell them se-l wheels to save money for a new one?


I might be selling mine


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

92_SER said:


> are those smoked headlights?


no, they are black houseing'd haha, the corners and the headlights. here's a recent shot my friend took when we was at the opening day of HeartLand Park street legal track event[Apr 6th]. there was sum sikk rides there.! what i have diffrent is just that i have my new KYB's and coilovers sLammed. and yeah it bottoms outs so im thinking of raising it a bit more.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^is that you right there?


----------



## 92_SER (Apr 3, 2005)

:hal:


cHoPs said:


> ^is that you right there?


lol

I dont think thats him... i couldnt picture that old guy driving that car.


----------



## 92_SER (Apr 3, 2005)

StevenLK said:


> no, they are black houseing'd haha, the corners and the headlights. here's a recent shot my friend took when we was at the opening day of HeartLand Park street legal track event[Apr 6th]. there was sum sikk rides there.! what i have diffrent is just that i have my new KYB's and coilovers sLammed. and yeah it bottoms outs so im thinking of raising it a bit more.


Damn...I just noticed that your car looks almost exactly like mine!! Same color same rims...but I now have bronze b14 SER wheels in the back and stock b13 SER wheels in the front. I'll post pics soon when I take new pics of my car w/ bronze wheels :thumbup: :hal:


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

that car is nice, makes me want to sell my b14 and go for a b13, se-r of course, but alas, I can't drive a manual, I guess I could learn. Nice ride though, love the lights. Why did you take a picture with some guy infront of your car? Should've told him to move, makes for a funny pic though.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> that car is nice, makes me want to sell my b14 and go for a b13, se-r of course, but alas, I can't drive a manual, I guess I could learn. Nice ride though, love the lights. Why did you take a picture with some guy infront of your car? Should've told him to move, makes for a funny pic though.


im doing that exact same thing....tomarrow :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

haha no its not me, im only 19 [april 1st was my bday! ] and that was 1 of the employee at the track to tell us to pull up and when to line up do burn out and stage. and they were cleaning off the track so we got out of our cars and socialize with others there, my friend took that pic. but i want sum b14 wheels i think they look soo clean on b'13s!! thanks for the comments i dont think my car is THAT nice now. haha

and as for u pete. glad u made ur decision hope u like ur new ride. but what are u gonna do about ur s/n? 1.6? is gonna be 2.0pete


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I might be selling my B-14 SER rims soon. They got pretty much brand new Toyo Proxies tires ( 600-700miles ). Poweder coated black. Shoot me a offer in PM. Once I get my tranny in/new prothane motor mounts/tranny mount Ill get some good day shots. And clean my engine bay. For now this is the only picture I got of the day which is dirty!!


----------

